

Show HN: A Better Queue - Netflix/Rotten Tomatoes mashup - bfitch
http://abetterqueue.com/
A Better Queue let's you filter and browse Netflix instant movies by Rotten Tomatoes Tomatometer. Set your own threshold for quality via consensus of the critics. You also filter by years and genres. Simple.<p>Why this was made:<p>First, I love Netflix.<p>Second, I want to help you stop wading through shitty movies in order to get to the good stuff.<p>I want to help you find good movies faster.
======
wnm
i like it. living outside of the us, i cant use netflix. so i dont know
anything about the queue there. but finding movies through sites like rotten
tomatoes or imdb is a pain, mainly because of the lack of filters. i dont get
why imdb doesnt have some sort of advanced search with (multiples) filters
like year, rating, genre etc, the way you do it.

